# Tired of being tired?



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a 34 yr old Elementary P.E. teacher who is tired of being tired by 3pm every day. got things to do ya know! anyways a very good friend of mine gave me some products she used and told me to try them. I'm a HUGE coffee drinker, but we all know too much of a good thing drains your adrenal glands which ends up making u crash later. She told me that if i started these products that it would give my body the nutrition i wasn't giving it in my diet.

She also told me that I would find that i didn't want as much coffee as usual, and i said... NEVER! So the first day I tried it was this past tuesday. i decided not to make my morning coffee( i know loco) and see if this drink worked, seriously, i didn't get a headache and i was good to go as normal....i usually drink between a half a pot and a whole pot each day, now u go figure.

These products are endorsed by Drew Brees and the #3 Nascar Car and many more. The products are called "Advocare". If you're interested in trying some, go to this site and check it all out. Read about the company, they've been around 20 years. https://www.advocare.com/120926787/default.aspx

For those who just would like to try some products you have the option to "shop", they also have what i call something like a "Sams Membership"...it's $80 and you get 20% off everything. It's up to you, but this could help you get a jump start on energy and weight loss before the first of the year

if you have any questions just ask! i hope this helps you or your worn out spouse as much as it's helped me and mine already!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

This isn't the place to run your pyramid scheme.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

pcola4 no hard feelings but you can go buy the stuff retail and i don't make a dime on it....a lot of people are un-informed or mis-informed about the product, do you really think Nascar would choose a sponsor for a pyramid scheme? they are approved by the simed board, look it up, inform yourself at least.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

pyramid scam...Nascar will sponsor any company that pays enough to put it's name on something, just like our politicians.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

i'm guessing un-informed again, lots of haters on here lately, contribute something positive occasionally guys. Do you really think I would put myself and my reputation out here for products that don't work, so everyone can trash my name? I'll give u a little history, GNC offered advocare to put their products in 300 of their chain stores 10 years ago, but they decided not to go that route....whatever, either check it out, or don't, I really don't care one way or the other, i have job...just sharing some products that have helped me.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes your right, I am misinformed, except that I have 10 years experience in healthcare and a Doctorate of knowledge about the human body...oh yes and a few friends that tried that stuff...no more energy than eating broccoli, fruit, and fish while drinking ample water. Vitamins don't work. Out of energy? Try eating healthy and exercising regularly. GNC offers all sorts of crap that doesn't do a thing for you. And if you are getting your health advise from the side of a Toyota Camry going 200 mph then I don't think you have much of an argument.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

And as for something positive, stop eating Mcdonalds and get 20 to 30 minutes of exercise each day to avoid mountains of healthcare debt in the future. You are welcome America.


----------

